# Wiltshire vicar revives ancient archery law



## Big Don (Jun 14, 2010)

*Wiltshire vicar revives ancient archery law*

BBC EXCERPT:

Page last updated at 15:05 GMT, Saturday, 12 June 2010 16:05 UK
A vicar has revived an ancient law to call members of her parish together for archery practice.  
          The Reverend Mary Edwards, of Collingbourne Ducis, near Marlborough, called residents to the village recreation ground on Friday. 
          Residents were rewarded for complying with the law with a bar, a barbecue and live music.  
<<SNIP>>.           "Mary's always wanted to do it ever since she found out she could. It's been one of those hankering ambitions. It's sufficiently bizarre that you want to have a go at it."
END EXCERPT
A wholly bitchin' (ab)use of power.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 14, 2010)

We have archery here every week just up the road from us in Scorton North Yorkshire, home of the Scorton Company of Archers and an ancient Archery competition.

http://www.scortonarchers.co.uk/History.html


----------



## David43515 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sounds like a blast. Anything that brings people together for BBQ is ok by me.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 24, 2010)

OMG NO! WE must act NOW to ban this!!! It will result in more brigands, blackhearts, and thuggery!!

Our motto "Remember Robin Hood!"

Thank God there is still a little sanity in the UK regarding ANCIENT weapons their recreational use and possession.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Stick Dummy said:


> OMG NO! WE must act NOW to ban this!!! It will result in more brigands, blackhearts, and thuggery!!
> 
> Our motto "Remember Robin Hood!"
> 
> Thank God there is still a little sanity in the UK regarding ANCIENT weapons their recreational use and possession.


 
I don't suppose you want to keep your sarcastic remarks to yourself or at least just pass them on people like yourself who know nothing about our way of life, customs or wishes. 
I'm really really tired of ignorance and condescension coming from rude people who think it's their duty to pass comments on other people lives. So you don't like what we do here, I've news for you, we love it so go and rain on someone else's parade and stop making childish comments.

yeah I'm cranky, four more bloody dead from here and yes I know one of them very well.


----------



## Senjojutsu (Jun 24, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> We have archery here every week just up the road from us in Scorton North Yorkshire, home of the Scorton Company of Archers and an ancient Archery competition.


I spent one June evening a few years back shooting with The Gentleman Archers of Darlington, the group now appears slightly "renamed" now.

It was a good time socializing outdoors and a serious hobby for some.

I still chuckle remembering how their long distance field target was a mannequin-sized sack nicknamed The Frenchman.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Senjojutsu said:


> I spent one June evening a few years back shooting with The Gentleman Archers of Darlington, the group now appears slightly "renamed" now.
> 
> It was a good time socializing outdoors and a serious hobby for some.
> 
> I still chuckle remembering how their long distance field target was a mannequin-sized sack nicknamed The Frenchman.


 

It's the Gentleman _and Lady_ Archers now :ultracool!

http://www.glarchers.co.uk/

Nice place Darlo! Our nearest Sainsburys lol!


----------



## t01880 (Aug 13, 2010)

Great story....I'd be interested in hearing more about the history of the law.


----------

